# New York Church Taking Walmart To Court Over Gun Sales



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Trinity Church sits in the shadow of lower Manhattan's One World Trade Center, its brownstone Gothic Revival spire dwarfed by the Financial District's surrounding skyscrapers.

New York Church Taking Walmart To Court Over Gun Sales - Forbes


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You know I sense a good thing here. I'm going to ask my California pastor to see about suing Walmart for not selling us Californian's firearms. I can't personally partake in the suit since I am now a legal resident of a relatively free state (NV).


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't know about NY law, but it should never make it before a judge. And if Walmart is so evil why doesn't the church sale off its $300,000 shares of Walmart stock.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

And just how does this church figure its going to keep freedom of religion without the second amendment? The second amendment is the reset button for the rest.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Better hope the church has deeper pockets than Wal- Mart!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Better hope the church has deeper pockets than Wal- Mart!


All the big money libs can donate millions to the fight and then.......write it off on taxes as donations to a church!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That church has over 2 billion (with a B) in land assets and there are still children in this country that go to bed hungry. Not sure about the rest of you but that disgusts me.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Being basically a Baptist, . . . all I had to see was the denomination, . . . and it answered all the questions I had.

There are some really good Episcopalian folks around, . . . but the overall hierarchy is so far out of touch with God's word, . . . it is just sickening.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If that particular church wants to get involved with inhibiting free trade, and denying people the right to excersize their GOD GIVEN right to keep and bear arms, then maybe they could set a good example by renouncing their tax exempt status, 501(c)3.
Otherwise they are hypocrites.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Better hope the church has deeper pockets than Wal- Mart!


Actually that church owns a good chunk of Manhattan.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Cant say I agree that non profits should be banned from politics. I think that has lead us to where we are now. Morally speaking of course. Sometimes though I imagine giving all theses types of pukes to the first wave of hardcore protestants.
When a man doesn't fear or love god what is left.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

The church should stay out of politics (separation of church and state), they should be trying to win souls not court cases...JM2C


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If that particular church wants to get involved with inhibiting free trade, and denying people the right to excersize their GOD GIVEN right to keep and bear arms, then maybe they could set a good example by renouncing their tax exempt status, 501(c)3.
> Otherwise they are hypocrites.


It should be revoked, period.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

This is obviously a political stunt, which is a no-no if you are a "church". Their tax exempt status should be suspended immediately.


----------

